# Favorite Christmas/Holiday Movies and Specials



## Jena (Dec 17, 2013)

Every year around this time my modus operandi is to sit on the couch, drink some spiked eggnog, and watch as many sappy things as I possibly can. I have a theory that the more candy cane you have in your system, the higher your tolerance for crappy movies becomes.

And this is the time of the year for the specials. These range from movies to particularly sappy episodes of your favorite TV shows. I have my own list of shit that I watch every year. I'm sure you have yours.

So share them, asshole.


*Spoiler*: _Jena's list_ 




I typically have off from work around this time so I watch a lot of crap.

*Movies*
Miracle on 34th Street (original)
Christmas Vacation
A Christmas Story
The Santa Clause
Muppet Christmas Carol
Jack Frost (yes the stupid one with michael keaton. idgaf)
Jingle All the Way
Love Actually
Bad Santa
Silent Night, Deadly Night
Elf
Gremlins
Die Hard
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
The Holiday
Joyeux Noel
Batman Returns
Wakko's Wish
Olive, the Other Reindeer

*Specials*
Black Adder's Christmas Carol
How the Grinch Stole Christmas
Abed's Uncontrollable Christmas (Community)
Afternoon Delight (Arrested Development)
Amends (Buffy)
Santa in the Slush (Bones)
Christmas With the Joker (BtAS)
A Very Supernatural Christmas (Supernatural)
Woodland Critter Christmas (South Park)
Xmas Story (Futurama)
Simpsons Roasting on an Open Fire (Simpsons)
Road to the North Pole (Family Guy)
Little Match Girl (Disney short)
Frosty the Snowman
Mickey's Christmas Carol
All Dogs Go to Heaven Christmas Carol (do not fucking ask me why I watch this every year because for the life of me I do not fucking know)


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2013)

Die Hard          .


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 17, 2013)

Naturally.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2013)

How the grinch stole Christmas
Frosty the snowman
Rudolf the red nose reindeer 
The year without a Santa Claus
Batman returns
The nightmare before christmas


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2013)

I just watched 'The Little Match Girl'... 

I wasn't ready


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2013)

A Serbian Film.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2013)

Die Hard

and that's it, I'm a grinch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2013)

How the Grinch Stole Christmas
Jack Frost
Batman Returns

I can't really think of any more, I just watch whatever's on


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2013)

You guys should check out A Charlie Black Christmas.  It's pretty good.


----------



## eluna (Dec 18, 2013)

Santa slay


----------



## Psychic (Dec 18, 2013)

Elf
The Santa Clause


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

This has been a pretty good Christmas season so far. I haven't had to sit through 'Elf' a single time yet.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2013)

I am surprised nobody mentioned It's a Wonderful Life yet.

[youtube]ewe4lg8zTYA[/youtube]


Or A Christmas Carol.


[youtube]VZ3lr3urgDU[/youtube]


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2013)

Mary and I have watched a new Christmas movie daily since December started.  Our favorites:
Die Hard (classic)
White Christmas (Bing Crosby, fantastic)
Arthur Christmas (surprisingly good)
A Christmas Story (comedy gold)
Love Actually (best romantic comedy of all time)
Joulutarina (Finnish version of the origin of Santa)

We didn't care for any of the shorts, so far, either Charlie Brown, Winnie the Pooh, or the Disney ones.  I thought Christmas Vacation was very disjointed.  The other foreign offerings have sucked so far, including Rare Exports and some Dutch one where Santa is a serial killer.  No boobs in that last one, so it's a shitty slasher film.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

Frozen is a new Christmas classic.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

Rukia     

Bumping this before someone makes another thread.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 6, 2015)

Dr Who Christmas Specials, anything with muppets and Miracle on 34th Street, are basically the only things I'd watch on Christmas Day/Eve. For me Christmas should be spent with family, getting drunk unless you're stuck looking after kids (in which case you get slightly drunk) and overeating. Not watching TV. I might watch some shows Futurama or Simpsons around Christmas but I'd never watch a Christmas Special until about two weeks into December. Besides, the only movies I actually like that are _about _Christmas are A Christmas Carol (and the Muppets version trumps all the others for me by far), Nightmare Before Christmas and Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2015)

Honestly it was not a good movie(very stupid for wrong reasons even) but Jingle All the Way I liked, might be nostalgia clouding my judgement a bit.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2015)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


>

*


----------



## Detective (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> Die Hard          .



First response was best response.

Also, why the fuck did Stunna decide to delete a post from 2 years ago?

Power Corrupts


----------



## James Bond (Dec 7, 2015)

Muppet's Christmas Carol
Home Alone
Nightmare Before Christmas
Die Hard
Adam Sandler's Eight Crazy Nights (guilty pleasure)


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> Every year around this time my modus operandi is to sit on the couch, drink some spiked eggnog, and watch as many sappy things as I possibly can. I have a theory that the more candy cane you have in your system, the higher your tolerance for crappy movies becomes.



Hello 2013 me. I envy your free time.

I guess to add to this list I saw Arthur Christmas and it was pretty cute


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

I was also surprised at how cute that movie was; I definitely didn't expect to enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

Seen Edward Scissorhands for the first time in over a decade not too long ago and loved it.

90's Burton will surely be missed.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

Black Christmas and Krampus are brilliant.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

Original or remake?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

I like both.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 8, 2015)

The Nightmare Before Christmas 
The Day of the Beast 
Die Hard
Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## Catamount (Dec 8, 2015)

People, the thread is awesome, thank you for it so much!
I'm definitely gonna watch a lot of the movies you've suggested.
Solving my every year problem here


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2015)

Black Mirror's White Christmas. Gonna re-watch it on Christmas day, and plan to make it a traditional thing.

Arguably the best single episode I've seen.


----------

